# FNG



## 38super (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings All,

I had just missed taking my son to see the Collins Foundation's B-17, 24 and 25 at Jack Northrop Field. The next week I was at Palmdale working late. Saw what appeared to be the goofiest looking C-130 crossing the field. Realized it was a B-24, ran back into the building and told my buds what was outside. Couldn't have emptied that place faster if you'd said 'FIRE.' 

38super


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2006)

Palmdale - my old home town!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2006)

Then it REALLY musta been a sh*thole...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Then it REALLY musta been a sh*thole...


hehehe - it was....

But it was also "aviation mecca."


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)

Watch their website for the summer tour schedule for next year. They hit several places in Southern California every summer.

The Collings Foundation - Preserving Living Aviation History for Future Generations


----------



## 38super (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks evanglider,

Will keep an eye on that site. I'd never seen a Lib in flight. From a distance, high wing and four fans the first thought is Herky Bird. Pleasant suprise. Thank you all for the welcome. Nice site!!


----------

